# How Smith & Wesson Took a 100 Year Old Gun Design And Made It Better



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://nationalinterest.org/blog/b...-year-old-gun-design-and-made-it-better-57162


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

As an owner of a Smith & Wesson performance center 1911 …. yes they are great guns. Great trigger out of the box . The most accurate pistol I own . Hard to beat 1911 design with NM barrel and a trigger that is about 3lbs.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

My only complaint is about the external extractor.
First, it adds two extra parts: the extractor's pin and its spring.
Second, it is difficult-to-impossible to "tune" an external extractor: either it works or it doesn't.
Third, it is just about impossible to clean thoroughly, which can lead to extraction problems.

In the original Browning design, the internal extractor is its own spring, and, when properly tempered, it is almost indestructible.
And also, by careful bending and judicious filing, the internal extractor can be "tuned" to invariably remove fired and unfired cases with sureness and utter reliability.
Further, the Browning-designed internal extractor is easily removed for thorough cleaning, and, with proper care, will never gunk-up. But an external extractor is not easily serviced at all.

Otherwise, I think that the S&W 1911 is a really nice piece of work.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Seriously? An external extractor is not the way to go? Most pistols on the planet have external extractors, and run thousands of rounds without failure...I guess I don't get why you think this is an issue.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

berettatoter said:


> ...I don't get why you think this is an issue.


See previous post.

It's a matter of experience with both forms.
I have pistols which use both systems, and I've found that the original 1911, internal-extractor system is easier to repair, easier to adjust, and easier to keep clean.

Although it isn't important, the downright elegance of Browning's design just appeals to me, both mechanically and aesthetically.
You can completely disassemble a Colt's 1911, using no tools other than previously-removed parts from the gun itself (and, yes, that includes the grip panels).
Try that with an external-extractor version, and you'll find that it can't be done.


----------

